
Show HN: Wikitate, add subtitles to almost any YouTube video - snitzr
http://www.wikitate.com
======
snitzr
Hello everyone. I made this to help you add transcripts to other people's
YouTube videos. I want to make the web more accessible. Please translate and
transcribe. This site is made in Django with lots of JavaScript. -- Aaron

